# SuperFish aqua flow 50 filter



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

I have one of the above filters and was wondering if I could use it laying on it's side sort of in my Fire Bellied Toad set-up which only has 3-4 inch of water ? 

Obviously I wouldn't put it completely under the water, just sort of leaning. I'm struggling to find tiny filters which I could use.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

try the elite mini... its tiny and cheap


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

titwillow said:


> I have one of the above filters and was wondering if I could use it laying on it's side sort of in my Fire Bellied Toad set-up which only has 3-4 inch of water ?
> 
> Obviously I wouldn't put it completely under the water, just sort of leaning. I'm struggling to find tiny filters which I could use.


Why can't you put it completely underwater?

I used a Fluval 1 filter on it's side completely underwater.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

i also use a fluval 1. only cost about a tenner, and the current don't seem to bother my fbts at all.
although that filter looks ok.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a fluval and keep it lying on its back with the water shoot coming out the water. I've never had any problems.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

The filter is 6inches tall, its says to submerge it right up to the top almost. I only have 3inches of water.



fatlad69 said:


> Why can't you put it completely underwater?
> 
> I used a Fluval 1 filter on it's side completely underwater.


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

I have a filter on it's side in with my turtles and it seems to work fine, maybe you could try it and see?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Try it on it's side and see what happens.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

yes will do - thanks


----------

